# Brakes Noise



## ocean_pacific (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Everyone,
Whenever i press the brakes hard, its makes lot of noise which is getting irritating day by day. Its not exactly metal grinding sound thats common with brakes. Its more like drumming. On top of that when my friends get off the back seat while i have the parking brakes on, i get a creaking sound (trust me they are not very heavy .. i am)
Can anyone please tell me if my pads are gone or its something worse? Also how difficult it is to change the brake pads myself (consider me a newbie in mechanical world but i am ready to give it a shot)


Thanks and have a great day
Ocean


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If you have a local midas, they will inspect your brakes for free. Some other places to this as well. Just call around. 
Its could be that your rear brakes need to be adjusted, or that you need to have the rotors and drums machined.
The front pads are pretty easy to change for a newbie, but the back are a total differnt animal. It might be better for you just to have it done. Knowing that the install was done right. Remember a lot is riding on your brakes......lol


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Drumming sound?=Resurface your front rotors, maybe?
Creaking sound?=Get a chassis lube? I had this with the Honda,
and a "chassis lube" my sound like BS, but it worked: no more
squeeking/creaking when someone got in/out of the car. Of
course, your parking brake may not be fully engaged, and the
creaking could be the result; *yank* that bitch up and then have
your friends get out, and see if it still does it.
Also, what's the milage on the car, and what milage have you
put on it since you last put anything on the brakes?


----------



## ocean_pacific (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks everyone.. 
I like the idea of taking it to Midas for free inspection.. Lets see what they say... 
I havent done anything with the brakes for past 1 year (thats when i bought this car).. But the mileage is pretty good.. i get around 32-34 miles per gallon on highways.. 

Thanks once again for your advices.

Enjoy!
Ocean


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

ocean_pacific said:


> *But the mileage is pretty good.. i get around 32-34 miles per gallon on highways..*


He wasn't talking about your gas mileage, but the amount of miles on the car and how far you've gone since you've done anything to the brakes...


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> *He wasn't talking about your gas mileage, but the amount of miles on the car and how far you've gone since you've done anything to the brakes... *


HAHA! Glad somebody "caught" that  !


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah, I read that and was thinking w.t.f.?


----------



## ocean_pacific (Mar 27, 2003)

Lol..  my bad... 
My car now has 98,000 miles on it. I got it when it was 88K.. Havent done anything with brakes from then. I did change the tires if that makes any difference.

Still laughing from my post..What was i thinking????


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I'd definately get your brakes checked, (unless the previous
owner had it done before selling it). My Honda started "creaking",
(as people got in/out), around 36,000 miles, which is around
the "overhaul" period; (don't ask me what they do,
but the car was like new when I got it back). I really don't
think this second problem's with the brakes, though, unless
you're a girl who barely engages the e-brake due to infirmity/
"not-giving-a-shit"  . But I let my Mom borrow the Nissan
when she needs it, and I'll hear creaking when I jump in for work,
only because she barely engages the e-brake.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

My car does the same thing. Has for quite a while. It sounds kind of like the drum ringing for a second. I believe the e-brake only pulls one shoe against the drum. There was a suggestion a while back to re-adjust your rear brakes to get rid of a thumping. Might help for the creak too. Something involving a hole in the back and a screw-driver. It shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Sounds to me like backing plates are rubbing the rotors.


----------

